# Todays pick up!



## BH31 (May 28, 2009)

Rocky Patel~Edge~Missile

CAO~Brazilia~Amazon


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice, THose brazilia's are great


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice snag!


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Both are great smokes.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice pick-ups, Enjoy.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pickups


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I love the Brazilia, It's one of my fav's.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

8ball917 said:


> I love the Brazilia, It's one of my fav's.


Meeeeeeeeeeeee Tooooooooooo!!!:dr

They picked up the box pressed not too long ago... Gotta give that one a try!!!:nod:


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Wait till this weekend when Brazil beats Uruguay in world cup qualifiers and the cigar will be even more enjoyable


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice cigars.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Both really nice cigars!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Both are on my favorites list. Good job on the pickups.


----------



## BH31 (May 28, 2009)

Here is today's pick up. On my way home from work I decided to make a quick stop. Glad I did. 

Just posting pick ups here rather than starting a new thread. Excuse the poor picture.

CAO~Italia~Ciao

Nub~358


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

BH31 said:


> Here is today's pick up. On my way home from work I decided to make a quick stop. Glad I did.
> 
> Just posting pick ups here rather than starting a new thread. Excuse the poor picture.
> 
> ...


Nice, I enjoyed the Italia, not quite as tasty to me as the Brazilia but a nice change.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Good score! I love Rockys Edge...


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

awsome had one at cigarfest great


----------

